# NGD! Ibanez RGD2127z with a surprise! \m/



## HighGain510 (Jan 10, 2011)

Well Misha is funding another custom order (lucky guy!) so since I was the first to call dibs on this when he got it I sold off some stuff to grab it from him because this thing is near magical!  I'm not sure if it's the titanium bars they put in the necks of this model or the scale (perhaps the combination of both?) but this thing is VERY resonant and the sustain is awesome, not to mention the definition of the 7th string! 








































I know you guys have seen a ton of these already but this one is a bit unique.... check out the FLAMED MAPLE they used on this neck!!!  












































Plays great, sounds great. The rosewood fretboard is VERY dark, definitely a step up from some of the boards I've seen on Ibby stuff in the past couple years.  Happy camper for sure, one of the best Ibby models I've played in a while, even despite the basswood body!  There are some chips in the paint since he used this on the road a bit so I might end up giving her a refin down the road... thinking of having my buddy paint her up in Mystic Dream! It would be like a JP7 minus the piezo with a more aggressive look! 

Side note: Misha got this used so it didn't come with a case. Can anyone who has both the case that comes with this and a standard prestige case tell me if the RGD2127z will fit in there? Thanks!


----------



## Korpau (Jan 10, 2011)

It is so pretty, you are a lucky guy, plus Misha has touched it so now you have his Bulbuous powers.
Happy NGD!


----------



## metalheadpunk (Jan 10, 2011)

It just barely doesn't fit in the standard prestige case (from my RG3570). probably with some modification of the headstock area it would be fine though


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 10, 2011)

Dibs??


----------



## Randy (Jan 10, 2011)

So fresh and so clean, clean.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 10, 2011)

metalheadpunk said:


> It just barely doesn't fit in the standard prestige case (from my RG3570). probably with some modification of the headstock area it would be fine though



Ah damn it all!  Thanks for the picture too, that confirms what I thought and saved me from spending the cash only to find out it wouldn't fit!  Might just suck it up and grab a gig bag then. 



djpharoah said:


> Dibs??



I know you're just ribbing me but Misha has dibs IF I ever move it, I don't think he REALLY wanted to sell it!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## Semi-pro (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice guitar! I'm trying to hold back my gas... but if i fail, the reason will be the RGD.

What comes to the case issue, i've got a solution: do like that some dude (can't find the pic right now) who sawed 2cm off from the headstock of his UV greendot to make it fit his case 

NOT!!


----------



## Korpau (Jan 10, 2011)

Semi-pro said:


> Nice guitar! I'm trying to hold back my gas... but if i fail, the reason will be the RGD.
> 
> What comes to the case issue, i've got a solution: do like that some dude (can't find the pic right now) who sawed 2cm off from the headstock of his UV greendot to make it fit his case
> 
> NOT!!


Seriously someone has done that?
That is like coldblooded murder!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 10, 2011)

Semi-pro said:


> Nice guitar! I'm trying to hold back my gas... but if i fail, the reason will be the RGD.
> 
> What comes to the case issue, i've got a solution: do like that some dude (can't find the pic right now) who sawed 2cm off from the headstock of his UV greendot to make it fit his case
> 
> NOT!!



 That's one way to do it... not sure that would be my preferred route though!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats! These are sexy guitars. 



Semi-pro said:


> What comes to the case issue, i've got a solution: do like that some dude (can't find the pic right now) who sawed 2cm off from the headstock of his UV greendot to make it fit his case


 
You're fucking kidding me?


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 10, 2011)

That is awesome, I have a slight flamed maple thing going on too with mine but its not as obvious as yours, congrats 
Lovely guitars indeed.


----------



## Double A (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome guitar and the only Ibanez besides a Universe that I want.

As for a case, why don't you get a gator xl case? I bought one for my Agile 727 and it fits perfectly. Better than a gig bag.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 10, 2011)

Double A said:


> Awesome guitar and the only Ibanez besides a Universe that I want.
> 
> As for a case, why don't you get a gator xxl case? I bought one for my Agile 727 and it fits perfectly. Better than a gig bag.



I did a search for gator xxl and couldn't find a specific model? Do you have the actual model number (or is there a different name for the case perhaps) for that case? Might be an option, I didn't realize Gator made a baritone case.


----------



## Double A (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, I had the name wrong. This is where I bought mine.

Buy Gator GC-Elec-XL Deluxe ABS Extra Long Guitar Case | Cases for Solid Body Guitars | Musician's Friend


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 10, 2011)

Double A said:


> Yeah, I had the name wrong. This is where I bought mine.
> 
> Buy Gator GC-Elec-XL Deluxe ABS Extra Long Guitar Case | Cases for Solid Body Guitars | Musician's Friend



Awesome! Thanks dude!


----------



## Double A (Jan 10, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Awesome! Thanks dude!


Glad to help. And I really do love that guitar.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 10, 2011)

That is one TIDY looking guitar man


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 10, 2011)

Double A said:


> Glad to help. And I really do love that guitar.



It's going to look sweeter when it's painted like this:






Om noms!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 10, 2011)

Dont you just love it when you get lucky with the wood on your guitar? As if the normal RGD wasnt nice enough.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks sharp! Congrats and nice score.


----------



## Manticore (Jan 10, 2011)

I just picked up mine from Ibanez rules 
last thursday
so I know how lucky you are!
enjoy it I am!
not sure who misha is though


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jan 10, 2011)

My green RGD is flamed just like that and I LOVE IT.

Good score!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 10, 2011)

So what BKPs are you putting in there? 

Congrats man! You deserve it.


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 10, 2011)

Manticore said:


> I just picked up mine from Ibanez rules
> last thursday
> so I know how lucky you are!
> enjoy it I am!
> not sure who misha is though



Misha Mansoor from Periphery. He posts here under his nickname of "bulb".


Congrats, Matt!


----------



## ascender (Jan 10, 2011)

That thing is a beaut! Awesome grab, dude.


----------



## TimTomTum (Jan 11, 2011)

GAS! I want that guitar!
Anyway, congratulations


----------



## Necromechanical (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice score!!


----------



## jymellis (Jan 11, 2011)

HOW DID I MISS THIS THREAD???? good gawd is that ace! you can pop a hole in the upper part of the case with a knife. it will make a slot (you will never notice) that you can put the tip of the headstock into  put it in tip first  then lay the body down


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 14, 2011)

I like how the neck is slightly flamed


----------



## orakle (May 14, 2011)

best ibanez ever


----------



## technomancer (May 14, 2011)

Wait until you see what it's going to look like when it's finished


----------



## AWAX (May 14, 2011)

Sorry for my ignorance, but is the scale on that beautiful guitar still 26.5" like the regular RGD's?


----------



## Rook (May 14, 2011)

AWAX said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but is the scale on that beautiful guitar still 26.5" like the regular RGD's?



Yes.

Anything RGD implies 26.5"


----------



## AWAX (May 14, 2011)

Kinda figured, but thought I'd ask. 

Happy NGD!


----------



## Church2224 (May 14, 2011)

Happy NGD! These new RGDs are awesome!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 15, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Wait until you see what it's going to look like when it's finished



Oh yes... it will be EPIC! 

Finish is already sanded off....














(Note the 1-piece body hidden underneath that matte black finish! Good job Ibanez!!! )


Right now the last update I received was that it looks like this:














Those are just urethane sealer coats, then it will get sprayed with the black base coat [oh, the irony! ] and then..... well, it will be something out of some sort of a .... mystic.... dream....


----------



## HighGain510 (May 15, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Where can I acquire a mystic dream rosewood JP7? It is my dream guitar



Dude you're telling me, I sold that one to some dude 3 years ago to afford the damn down payment on my house (glad I bought the house, REALLY pissed I sold that guitar! ) and I wish I could get it back however the guy that bought it must have been playing with the electronics because he emailed me like 10 times 3 weeks later (after I had already received an email from him saying that everything was perfect, as it should have been since it was only a few months old ) saying the piezo was borked and it was my fault...  So I'd love to grab it back but I'm sure I'd end up having to pay EBMM $200+ to get a new piezo preamp since I think he fucked it up.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 15, 2011)

Also, since this is a production Ibby Prestige that's being refinished in Los Angeles, does that make this an LACS?


----------



## loktide (May 15, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Also, since this is a production Ibby Prestige that's being refinished in Los Angeles, does that make this an LACS?


----------



## technomancer (May 15, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Also, since this is a production Ibby Prestige that's being refinished in Los Angeles, does that make this an LACS?



Ummmmm no


----------



## JasonT (May 15, 2011)

Can't wait to see it when it is finished, Matt. Great talking with you today!


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 15, 2011)

Congrats man! I really would like to play one of these. I love the body shape and the contours! Looks very comfy to play.


----------



## MaxStatic (May 15, 2011)

My 2127z is the most resonant of all my guitars. A damn fine peice of wood and wire. Still up in the air if I will swap out pickups or not. Digging the stock ones, just a hair to flubby which is why I'm on the fence.


----------



## djpharoah (May 15, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Also, since this is a production Ibby Prestige that's being refinished in Los Angeles, does that make this an LACS?



You can totally say then when you go to flip it


----------



## HighGain510 (May 15, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> You can totally say then when you go to flip it



 Nah, I'm liking this one quite a bit. I wouldn't have gone through all the trouble and expense of buying a set of BKPs and having it repainted it if I wasn't planning on hanging onto it!


----------



## technomancer (May 15, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Nah, I'm liking this one quite a bit. I wouldn't have gone through all the trouble and expense of buying a set of BKPs and having it repainted it if I wasn't planning on hanging onto it!



Now where have I heard that before?


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (May 15, 2011)

Nice score OP!


----------



## Zorkuus (May 15, 2011)

I had the pleasure testing out this guitar recently and I'm sold completely. I was thinking of saving for a Universe but I'm going to get this one instead (and I don't have to save for months on end ). There's no better 7 string in that price range, or above either when it comes to some more expensive 7's. Even the Ibby stock pickups were surprisingly good, but I might change then anyway.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 15, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Now where have I heard that before?


----------



## technomancer (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Soopahmahn (May 17, 2011)

That is a nice looking (single) piece of basswood! Is Ibanez stepping quality up?


----------



## SkullCrusher (May 17, 2011)

ITS ALL FLAMEY!!!!


----------



## Elijah (May 17, 2011)

Oh man, this is about to be filling up the gas tank


----------



## shogunate (May 18, 2011)

I like the "despite basswood" comment  But just goes to show a badass guitar is a badass guitar, glad you love it


----------



## HighGain510 (May 18, 2011)

Soopahmahn said:


> That is a nice looking (single) piece of basswood! Is Ibanez stepping quality up?



Looks that way, I might have just gotten lucky with an INCREDIBLE example from this line, but even with the stock pickups it sounded pretty darn good (the low notes were a touch flubby but that was absolutely the fault of the pickups because it sounded tight unplugged). I'm SUPER excited about getting this back and receiving my pickups so I can get this all set up!  

Latest update, sprayed black with the base coat (note that he hasn't sanded back the orange peel yet, he'll flatten it out before he sprays the mystic dream of course! ):



















As usual, Larry does not disappoint! Shit, that thing would look sick even as gloss black the way he does it!


----------



## Alberto7 (May 18, 2011)

This will be one beautiful and very unique RGD! I'm quite envious of you, OP!


----------



## technomancer (May 18, 2011)

Really looking forward to seeing the final result on this


----------



## Mendez (May 18, 2011)

Can't wait till this is finished.


----------



## SpottedBeaver (May 18, 2011)

I'm really interested in what the finish will look like. I am also interested in getting a little information on the guy that's doing this for you. I might have to do something special to my RGD.


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 19, 2011)

I can't wait to see this guitar finished. I love the RGD models!


----------



## youshy (May 19, 2011)

I hope that 'on frrriiidaaayyyy' we'll see final result, that waiting kills me.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 19, 2011)

SpottedBeaver said:


> I'm really interested in what the finish will look like. I am also interested in getting a little information on the guy that's doing this for you. I might have to do something special to my RGD.



I'll ping Larry, I know he does jobs for both friends and just regular clients as well, not sure how busy he is currently as he is doing this on the side after working like 60+ hours at his paint shop. 



youshy said:


> I hope that 'on frrriiidaaayyyy' we'll see final result, that waiting kills me.



Nah almost definitely won't be that soon. Larry takes his time with these projects and always allows proper drying time between spraying/sanding to make sure everything cures the way it should.  Don't worry, it will be sooner than later, and it will look PHENOMENAL when it is done!


----------



## brainstem3000 (May 19, 2011)

congrats , very nice !


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 19, 2011)

Hey Matt, I think I missed it or I'm just a terrible reader... What was the surprise? Or is the fact that you're painting it that super cool color, the surprise?


----------



## SpottedBeaver (May 19, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> I'll ping Larry, I know he does jobs for both friends and just regular clients as well, not sure how busy he is currently as he is doing this on the side after working like 60+ hours at his paint shop.


 
Thanks, I'm not sure if I want to do anything yet. I really like the direction that you are going with yours. I'm not really in a hurry for anything.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 24, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Hey Matt, I think I missed it or I'm just a terrible reader... What was the surprise? Or is the fact that you're painting it that super cool color, the surprise?



Well the original surprise was that the guitar had a KILLER flamed maple neck, however after playing it I decided this one was absolutely going to be a keeper so I sent it to my buddy in Los Angeles for a refin in Mystic Dream! 



SpottedBeaver said:


> Thanks, I'm not sure if I want to do anything yet. I really like the direction that you are going with yours. I'm not really in a hurry for anything.



Yeah no worries man. I'd also suggest checking out Marty Bell, I'm sending him my bass for a refin since he does great work too and I'm not as particular about that one, his turnaround time is typically only 7 days, plus he is a MONSTER when it comes to sparkle finishes and my bass is definitely getting the sparkle treatment! 


Also, no paint updates yet from Larry but THESE showed up in my mailbox yesterday!







Uncovered Aftermath 7 set with hex bolt polepieces!


----------



## Elysian (May 24, 2011)

As an aside, that's not a 1 piece body, it's got a veneer cap front and back because basswood absorbs finish like no other. You can see a straight line in the belly contour for one piece, then if you look at the forearm carve you can see another straight line, body is at least 3 pieces.


----------



## orakle (May 24, 2011)

cant wait to see more !!! ;D


----------



## HighGain510 (May 24, 2011)

Elysian said:


> As an aside, that's not a 1 piece body, it's got a veneer cap front and back because basswood absorbs finish like no other. You can see a straight line in the belly contour for one piece, then if you look at the forearm carve you can see another straight line, body is at least 3 pieces.



Congrats!


----------



## Elysian (May 24, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Congrats!



To you too sir


----------



## HighGain510 (May 27, 2011)

We're getting closer!!!!  Larry said his paint gun must be in need of cleaning as he said he's seeing some dust/dirt in the clear, but he said no worries because he still has to sand it down and spray at least 1 more layer of clear before final sanding and polishing! Home stretch baby!





































Seriously doing the happy dance over here!!!


----------



## AySay (May 27, 2011)

This is going to be the greatest guitar ever!!!!!111!!!!evelentybillion!!!!!!!!


----------



## alexjg391 (May 27, 2011)

Holy fucking shit! DO WANT!


----------



## leandroab (May 27, 2011)

Never having prestige Ibanez


----------



## Dan (May 27, 2011)

Good christ. I cant wait to see this finished up. Ive called shotgun on this  I will fight anyone for this guitar


----------



## MaxStatic (May 27, 2011)

Holy shit!

Looks like be did a real nice job on the paint.


----------



## Alberto7 (May 27, 2011)

That thing is turning out beautiful!  Can't wait to see it put together!


----------



## technomancer (May 27, 2011)




----------



## vampiregenocide (May 27, 2011)

That is bloody gorgeous. Ibanez needs to whore out the RGD series more with sexy finishes.


----------



## SpottedBeaver (May 27, 2011)

This is looking great. I like the Invisible Shadow on the RGD. But this... This is looking really good. 

What to do? What to do?


----------



## exordium (May 27, 2011)

That's looking a lot better than I could have imagined! Congratulations, you, sir, are a lucky man!


----------



## kmanick (May 27, 2011)

wow that's looking pretty killer.
can't wait to see the finished result.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 27, 2011)

kmanick said:


> wow that's looking pretty killer.
> can't wait to see the finished result.



I'm still struggling to imagine that this will be EVEN MORE SHINY once he does the last clear coat and polishes it!


----------



## metalman_ltd (May 27, 2011)

Nice man I want one so Damn badly congrats.


----------



## Decipher (May 27, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## youshy (May 27, 2011)

Aw mah gad! Sexy as hell!


----------



## technomancer (May 27, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> I'm still struggling to imagine that this will be EVEN MORE SHINY once he does the last clear coat and polishes it!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 27, 2011)

Larry is killing me, I sent him a thank-you email for the pics and said I was excited that we're close to the final steps and he responded with, "Thanks Matt, I'm glad you like it. The color is pretty cool. *Getting close is right*." 


SON, I AM EXCITE.


----------



## JasonT (May 27, 2011)

Looking good, Matt! I knew Larry wouldn't disappoint. Can't wait for the final pics. Will be badass for sure.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 27, 2011)

JasonT said:


> Looking good, Matt! I knew Larry wouldn't disappoint. Can't wait for the final pics. Will be badass for sure.



Yeah Jason, Larry knocked it out of the park on this one!  With the BKP Aftermath set this thing is going to sound as hot as it looks!


----------



## orakle (May 27, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh is that a dream??????????

i think ill have to do that to my rgd!!!! ;P


----------



## JasonT (May 28, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah Jason, Larry knocked it out of the park on this one!  With the BKP Aftermath set this thing is going to sound as hot as it looks!



You'll definitely have to bring it over after it's complete.  let me know when you'll be back up here after you get it.


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 28, 2011)

That finish looks amazing! I can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (May 28, 2011)

GOOOD GOD. Can't wait to see this completed!


----------



## Pooluke41 (May 28, 2011)

God Dammit, I want a Bloody RGD so much right now...

But my G.A.S Fund is only 100 quid...


----------



## brynotherhino (May 28, 2011)




----------



## youshy (Jun 5, 2011)

So, how's the progress? I can't sleep because of this beauty..


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2011)

Matt, I'm not seeing those pics.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 6, 2011)

You WILL keep that thing void of fingerprints. Right?
Too me that would be too beautiful to play...
Righteous score. Can't wait to see it complete.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 6, 2011)

youshy said:


> So, how's the progress? I can't sleep because of this beauty..



It's nearly finished, Larry said he still has to do the whole buffing/polishing part to get things like glass but it's very close to the end! 



Rick said:


> Matt, I'm not seeing those pics.



Hmmmm are you at home or at work? Do they have a firewall set up for facebook, because that's where those pics are hosted? If not, try viewing in another browser maybe, they show up fine for me in FF. 



Dead Undead said:


> You WILL keep that thing void of fingerprints. Right?
> Too me that would be too beautiful to play...
> Righteous score. Can't wait to see it complete.



Haha yeah I take good care of all my guitars.  It's going to get fingers prints because I plan on playing the crap out of it but I always wipe everything down when I restring and polish the guitar.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 6, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> I'm still struggling to imagine that this will be EVEN MORE SHINY once he does the last clear coat and polishes it!


 
Sickest RGD I've seen.


----------



## jon66 (Jun 6, 2011)

Again, to Ibanez if you're reading - take note! lol
This is gonna look uber-sick.
Can't wait to see the finished product all assembled.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 6, 2011)

This is the coolest JP I've ever seen! 
I wonder what Petrucci would think.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 6, 2011)

I fully expect to be like this when I see the body for the first time:


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 6, 2011)

^ 

@ DU - It's not a JP


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 6, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^
> 
> @ DU - It's not a JP



I know. That was the joke.
Thanks for the daily dose of awkward.





I KEED.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 8, 2011)

That looks fantastic! He did a GREAT job on the finish. Very cool.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jun 8, 2011)

Dear sweet lord that is a beaut. Also, having read through this thread has given me major GAS for an RGD as everyone has nothing but kind words for them! Damn, damn, damn....

EDIT: Forgot to mention - I would have been stoked on the natural finish! Maybe darken it up a touch and it would be sexy times


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 8, 2011)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> Dear sweet lord that is a beaut. Also, having read through this thread has given me major GAS for an RGD as everyone has nothing but kind words for them! Damn, damn, damn....



I'm not always a major Ibby fan but they hit a home run with the RGDs (at least the prestige models, the MII ones seems to be less-than-stellar). I liked my RGD2127z that I bought the RGD2120z 6-string model as well and it's just as nice as my 7 (albeit it doesn't have the flamed maple neck, but the stock finish is pretty cool).  Also a little tempted to have my buddy refinish that one in another flip-flop as well, but we'll see...


----------



## Tranquilliser (Jun 10, 2011)

The RGD2127z = best Ibby ever, imo.
Everything about it is just.... right.


----------



## AySay (Jun 11, 2011)

wherareyougettingitwhenwhenwhenwhenwhenwhenwhenwhenwhenwhenwhenwhenwhenwhenwehwnehwnekj4tkn;rgwhv
owkbg
'g/b?rG??????????


need pics yo


----------



## Santuzzo (Jun 11, 2011)

Holy shit, that looks just soooo AMAZING!!! There is no word to describe how AWESOME that looks !


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jun 11, 2011)

Unffff


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 12, 2011)

Haha it's still not finished yet, gotta give the master the time he needs to make it flawless son!  Don't worry, I'll take pics as soon as I receive the body and then a monster pic-fest when the guitar is fully-reassembled!


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 12, 2011)

excited to see this finished and assembled.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jun 21, 2011)

I might sound like Ryan from West Coast Customs here, but...

IS IT DONE YET?! IS IT DONE YET?! IS IT DONE YET?!


----------



## Overt1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Are you leaving the headstock black? Or is that gettin the mystic dream treatment too?


----------



## Jontain (Jun 21, 2011)

Not usually a fan of these kinds of finish but that looks nuts!


----------



## youshy (Jun 21, 2011)

'And we're still waiting (waiting) waiting on the world to change'


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 21, 2011)

Next person (after me) to bump this that isn't Matt gets the clamps...







I wanna see that finished product!!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 21, 2011)

Actually Larry sent me a note over the weekend saying it was all finished and would be shipping this week! 



Overt1 said:


> Are you leaving the headstock black? Or is that gettin the mystic dream treatment too?



Headstock will remain black, the 2127z has like a mother of pearl inlay for the logo and I wasn't about to make him try to tape that off!


----------



## Xaios (Jun 21, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Actually Larry sent me a note over the weekend saying it was all finished and would be shipping this week!
> 
> 
> 
> Headstock will remain black, the 2127z has like a mother of pearl inlay for the logo and I wasn't about to make him try to tape that off!



Aw, shucks. 

Oh well, the body looks ridiculously awesome. Congrats!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 21, 2011)

**Readying the clamps**


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 21, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Aw, shucks.
> 
> Oh well, the body looks ridiculously awesome. Congrats!



Yeah I know I love matching headstocks too but the amount of work it would have taken to get the masking for that little "Prestige" script-logo would have been murder for Larry I'm sure so I figured since he was hooking me up on the finish work I didn't want to make it more difficult for him.


----------



## exordium (Jun 22, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I know I love matching headstocks too but the amount of work it would have taken to get the masking for that little "Prestige" script-logo would have been murder for Larry I'm sure so I figured since he was hooking me up on the finish work I didn't want to make it more difficult for him.



I can imagine how difficult it would have been to keep the logo and re-finish the headstock. I'm sure it'll look fucking amazing this way, anyway!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 24, 2011)

Body arrives on Monday!  Haven't heard back from Max so I tried to order new pickup screws from Rich but Paypal is fucked up right now (go to send money, reverts to another page saying "try back in 30 minutes!") so watch, now that the body is going to arrive I'm going to be stuck without the damn screws to get this thing back together.  ARGGGGGGGGH!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ohhh forgot, Larry sent me another teaser picture though....







NOMS!!!


----------



## orakle (Jun 24, 2011)

stop teasin us


please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youshy (Jun 24, 2011)

Teasing is the way to kill humanity.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 24, 2011)

Good GOD, that is sexy!


----------



## Rook (Jun 24, 2011)

Damn everyone who isn't highgain510 for bumping this thread and getting my hopes up!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 25, 2011)

Ebonize that fingerboard, so we can deem it worthy of such an epic body.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 25, 2011)

orakle said:


> stop teasin us
> 
> 
> please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Tell that to Larry.


----------



## Bouillestfu (Jun 25, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Ebonize that fingerboard, so we can deem it worthy of such an epic body.



^This


----------



## Phrygian (Jun 25, 2011)

:O that thing is INSANE!


----------



## Rook (Jun 25, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Damn everyone who isn't highgain510 for bumping this thread and getting my hopes up!



!!!


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jun 27, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> It's going to look sweeter when it's painted like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw man I like the matte black finish


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 27, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Damn everyone who isn't highgain510 for bumping this thread and getting my hopes up!


 I'm slackin' on my clampin'...


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 27, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> Aw man I like the matte black finish



Lucky for you, those are readily available!  I prefer mine with a bit of a personal touch to make it uniquely mine.  Body is arriving today!!!


----------



## youshy (Jun 27, 2011)

God, I hate having another time zone..


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 27, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Lucky for you, those are readily available!  I prefer mine with a bit of a personal touch to make it uniquely mine.  Body is arriving today!!!


 
A bit? Guaranteed no one else has one even close to this unless it inspires a revolution...


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 27, 2011)

I think UPS knows I've been home since a little after 3pm and they're purposely waiting until like 6:59pm to deliver this goddamn package! HURRY UP WHILE I STILL HAVE LIGHT!!!!


----------



## technomancer (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 27, 2011)

The sun has already started going down so my opportunity for good pics with the Nikon is shot for the day. I will however give you guys these two decent pics with the iPhone... this thing is GLORIOUS! 













It still has fuzzies on it (not sure if you can see it in the pics) that are stuck to it due to static so I'll be installing the pickups and whatnot and then polishing it down before I take the real pics!  It looks SOOOO good!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 27, 2011)

Fuck that is gorgeous. :|


----------



## JamesM (Jun 27, 2011)

I swear to god if you get one single ding in that thing EVER I will cry.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 27, 2011)

That is indeed going to kick all kinds of ass


----------



## Xaios (Jun 27, 2011)

Sweet merciful Cthulu, that thing is utterly gorgeous. Put it together!

Have I used enough superlatives in this thread yet?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 27, 2011)

I forgot I had snapped two more with the iPhone after I had bolted the neck back on! 












DAT NECK.








Going to be a few days before major picture updates with the good camera, the baseplates on the BKPs are apparently wider than the pickup routes so I have to take them to a buddy to get them ground down to normal size.  Has to be around his schedule so not sure when it will get done, but rest assured as soon as it's back together I'll be posting up pics!


----------



## Decipher (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## technomancer (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Church2224 (Jun 28, 2011)

All I got to say is...



DAMN THAT THING IS HOT!


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jun 28, 2011)

I was wondering why the hell I kept seeing this thread pop up on the front page. 

I kept going, "Why is that thread still going?? He got that RGD quite a while ago!! Is a bidding war happening in there?!?! "

Today was finally the day I clicked on it. Nice paint job. Glad I didn't have to sit through the agony of it getting finished.  

Looks stellar dude!


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 28, 2011)

Larry's da fuckin' man

Looks incredible Matt


----------



## technomancer (Jun 28, 2011)

PS - we require more pics in good lighting


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 28, 2011)

technomancer said:


> PS - we require more pics in good lighting



Like I said, soon to come! Just drove 2 hours to get the guitar out to my tech (damn you DC-area traffic!!! ) and he's usually pretty fast so hopefully sooner than later!


----------



## youshy (Jun 29, 2011)

at first I was like  and then I was like.. no, it's better not to show it. That thing is awesum!


----------



## SpottedBeaver (Jun 29, 2011)

I can't wait for pics!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 29, 2011)

Well you guys are lucky!  Greg was able to grind down the pickups for me today so in they went and now she's all back together!  By the time I got everything ready it was almost dusk so the sun is gone, no Nikon D50 shots today but if there is sun tomorrow I'll be taking a shitload of good ones then!  Here's a few that came out okay before the sun died on me:






































My buddy Larry did SUCH a damn amazing job on this finish, it's even better than the Mystic Dream was on my JPs!  LURRRRRVVVV EEEEET!  I'll take a whole new thread worth of hi-res pics for you guys, good thing I just renewed my photobucket pro account!


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Jun 29, 2011)

That. Is. Hot.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 29, 2011)

GOD DAMN


----------



## technomancer (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## metal_sam14 (Jun 29, 2011)

so much win!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 29, 2011)

Indeed.


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 29, 2011)

Fuck that's nice.


----------



## Static (Jun 30, 2011)

i came.


----------



## orakle (Jun 30, 2011)

did you stain the fingerboard?


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jun 30, 2011)

orakle said:


> did you stain the fingerboard?



A few of us certainly stained something...


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 30, 2011)

Looks SO much better than Mystic Dream. Fucking tasty!


----------



## 7-even (Jun 30, 2011)

OMFG MUST HAVE


----------



## youshy (Jun 30, 2011)

:O


----------



## Opion (Jun 30, 2011)

I came. 

JESUS FUCK that is just, too much awesomeness in one guitar. I'm infinitely jealous.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 30, 2011)

orakle said:


> did you stain the fingerboard?



Nope! I cleaned it (which removed all the crap Ibanez put on there) and then used Dunlop Fretboard conditioner to restore the moisture that was missing.  Darkens up the board a bit since the naptha dries it out.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 30, 2011)

That is definitely the guitar of the century!!! You better have a good security system on your house...northern virginia ain't that far away 

Enjoy her dude!


----------



## loktide (Jun 30, 2011)

wow. that thing is absolutely gorgeous 

btw, i call dibs


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 30, 2011)

loktide said:


> wow. that thing is absolutely gorgeous
> 
> btw, i call dibs



You're already behind Misha, but as I told him this one falls into my "keeper" guitars, the refin actually ended up being a wedding present from my buddy so this guitar has sentimental attachment going for it too now in addition to being amazing!


----------



## guy in latvia (Jun 30, 2011)

omg thats incredible! uber win!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 30, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Well you guys are lucky!  Greg was able to grind down the pickups for me today so in they went and now she's all back together!  By the time I got everything ready it was almost dusk so the sun is gone, no Nikon D50 shots today but if there is sun tomorrow I'll be taking a shitload of good ones then!  Here's a few that came out okay before the sun died on me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
**Contemplating selling all my 7s to fund buying this guitar** 

Not sure why I'm so intent on keeping this 7620 around...


----------



## Cadavuh (Jun 30, 2011)

This is a bit late but, was the surprise the flamed maple neck? If so, just from reading the title of the thread, that was a total letdown.


----------



## Church2224 (Jun 30, 2011)

That thing is just gorgeous! Nice one Highgain! Are you going to do the same to your 6 string RGD2120z?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 30, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> That thing is just gorgeous! Nice one Highgain! Are you going to do the same to your 6 string RGD2120z?



Still debating on that one... I really like the cobweb silver finish right now but if I get bored of it I might send it over to Larry for a refin based on how amazing this one came out!  I expected nothing less, but when you actually see it in person it's just... WOW!


----------



## SpottedBeaver (Jun 30, 2011)

I knew I should check here. It turned out absolutely beautiful.

Now, what does it sound like?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 1, 2011)

SpottedBeaver said:


> I knew I should check here. It turned out absolutely beautiful.
> 
> Now, what does it sound like?



I'm digging the AM7 set a lot, I might need to tweak the height as the bridge was actually causing the POD X3 to clip.  They are really tight and both pickups sound great. My toggle selector must have taken a hit somehow because in the bridge position the toggle is actually moving side to side causing the connection to go out (assuming the contact is being broken) so I need to replace that but my tech is an All-Parts dealer and their MM replacement switch is the same so I'll be grabbing another one from him on Saturday.


----------

